# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  تغییر اکتیو دایرکتوری دامین در سرور شیرپوینت

## shokoh_a

با سلام
بنا به دلایلی ملزم به تغییر دامین در شبکه شده ایم.همه یوزر ها به اکتیودایرکتوری جدید منتقل شده اند. برای Migrate کردن سرور شیرپوینت باید چه مراحلی طی کنم تا به مشکل نخورم؟ SharePoint و SQL هر دو روی یک سرور هستند و Single Farm است. با تشکر

----------


## Ghafarnia

با درود

مراحل ذیل را می بایست انجام دهید:

Backup farm.
Remove existing servers from farm.
Move servers to new domain.
Re-create a configuration database in the new SQL location.
Restore the farm as per New Farm Migration instructions.
Restore any customizations (Customized web.config for forms authentication may apply.)
از دستور ذیل هم برای کاربران استفاده کنید

stsadm -o migrateuser -oldlogin DOMAIN \ user -newlogin DOMAIN \ user [-ignoresidhistory]

با سپاس

----------

